# Surf anyone?



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Showing flat and green Friday and Saturday. It seems too early and trying to convince my Son that, what says the 2cool surf experts?


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

Im going saturday morning. Jamaica beach

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

There's already been reports of fish being caught, that said I'll likely be going, but probably POC


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

fishingjordan said:


> Im going saturday morning. Jamaica beach
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I'll be representing Jordan on surfside.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

John_B_1 said:


> There's already been reports of fish being caught, that said I'll likely be going, but probably POC


That's where I would be, I'll wait til Friday and see if I hear any good reports and decide from that.


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

That's what I would like to do in Poc. Is pass cavallo still passable to the gulf?
Trying to go Friday too. Please let me know if it's passable or go all the way around the jetties


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

It will probably not be easy limits but there are fish to be caught and its been better each time ..enough so that this will be my 3rd trip since april. Waiting on reports isnt the best way to decide.. i can tell you that much.


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Fish will be there. I'm going Friday and saturday.


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

Pass Cavallo is still passable, but there is a sand bar completely across the mouth about 150 yards out from the pass. Pick your weather and be careful.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Well of course Saturday, it is the 2Cool gathering. For those going, stop by the gathering at Surfside.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Hmm... Friday is looking pretty decent.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> Well of course Saturday, it is the 2Cool gathering. For those going, stop by the gathering at Surfside.


Where at SS???


----------



## slacktide913 (Mar 9, 2016)

I plan on being on East Bay, but if the surf looks nice as predicted I might have to wet wade the surf in Gilchrist/Crystal Beach.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

mertz09 said:


> Where at SS???


Look at the stickie on ttmb, access 4 and 5.


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Water temp dropped 4 degrees overnight. Gonna drop more today. Should be interesting.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

The out of town wedding that I had comitted to attending on Saturday apparently was cancelled yesterday for reasons unknown to me at this time. I entertained the idea of heading down to SS and fishing the surf / Christmas Bay & meeting a few new 2COOlers, but I just got invited to go offshore on my doc buddy's 26' sea cat. The big pond should be pretty flat Saturday morning. Mama wants me to bring home some better tablefare. Y'all have a great weekend! :smile:


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*water temp*

the water temp has been all over the board. Last week was 75, then dropped and was 65 monday early, but was back up to 71 by days end. That was my GPS surface temp reading. Currently beachfront is 73 degrees. A little too chilly for me, boat fishing or waders for me. Good luck guys. And yes it should be on. As for the posts stating i'd wait for the reports to come in before going. lmao. I like making reports not chasing them.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*look at the water temp variation*

https://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/ports/ports.html?id=8771341&mode=threedayswl


----------



## bwool (May 21, 2013)

c hook said:


> the water temp has been all over the board. Last week was 75, then dropped and was 65 monday early, but was back up to 71 by days end. That was my GPS surface temp reading. Currently beachfront is 73 degrees. A little too chilly for me, boat fishing or waders for me. Good luck guys. And yes it should be on. As for the posts stating i'd wait for the reports to come in before going. lmao. I like making reports not chasing them.[/QUOte
> 
> Thanks for the info. My pride says I will be fine wet wading this afternoon & in the morning. Other parts of me are screaming not to listen to that fool!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

bwool said:


> c hook said:
> 
> 
> > Other parts of me are screaming not to listen to that fool


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Should be on in the morning









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

Friday is still looking good but im hoping saturday will clear up.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Everybody does now that the colors on swell info do not represent what the water is like for the waders but more of a gauge for the surfers right? Conditions for Saturday morning look great, the longer it's flat the clearer it is going to get


----------



## Bayou_Bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

*Surf threads*

Surf threads on this board make me about as giddy as a kid before Christmas. Please post reports tomorrow for those that go (especially in Matagorda area)!


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

John_B_1 said:


> Everybody does now that the colors on swell info do not represent what the water is like for the waders but more of a gauge for the surfers right? Conditions for Saturday morning look great, the longer it's flat the clearer it is going to get


Did not know that.. what does each color mean? Always thought it represented water clarity

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

the colors are for wave heights in the gulf- there is a legend at the bottom if you click on it.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

fishingjordan said:


> Did not know that.. what does each color mean? Always thought it represented water clarity
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Pretty sure it does, or am I missing something?


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

Looked for a scale but could not find it. So what is the difference for friday and saturday? Friday is green but says flat and clean water, saturday is blue, says flat but fair water color.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Coyote B (Jul 31, 2012)

The colors are the chop in the water...green is when the waves are real smooth looking, no ripples. Doesnt matter if they are 6 inches or 6 feet....Imagine that glass look on the water, but curling waves.

Red is when its choppy looking.

Red with "flat" - picture the bay on a day with 10-15 mph winds.

Green with "flat" - picture glass looking pond with no wind.

Blue is in between.

That is my take on it anyway


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

The colors represent the type of wave not water color. ..its a surfing forcast not surftrout fishing site 
It aint that easy
Lol


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

Coyote B said:


> The colors are the chop in the water...green is when the waves are real smooth looking, no ripples. Doesnt matter if they are 6 inches or 6 feet....Imagine that glass look on the water, but curling waves.
> 
> Red is when its choppy looking.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing it up i did not know that

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maybe Someday (Feb 8, 2012)

Does anyone look at stormsurf.com i find it to be a little better IMO.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

fishingjordan said:


> what does each color mean?


Green.........clean
Blue...........fair
Red............choppy


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

I went to surfside. Terrible. Period. Not a single fish. Water was dirty in most places and some decent water in others. Not ideal anywhere. Bait wasn't nervous. But I didn't wait it out because I had to work. I fished 7-10. Water was pretty nippy and wind was blowing good. Water was way out too. Never seen the surf that low.


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Should be good in the afternoon/evening. Water was slowly improving with the incoming tide. Hope someone did better than me. I'll be back out tomorrow


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

We will be at Surfside tomorrow near Beach Access #4


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

jpayne said:


> Should be good in the afternoon/evening. Water was slowly improving with the incoming tide. Hope someone did better than me. I'll be back out tomorrow


Thanks for the report. Hopefully it clears up and will be better tomorrow morning.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Fished this morning from 6 until 12 and only had one bite early on too waters. Almost zero bait and when you did find it they didn't have a care in the world. Water was ok and improving 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

rubberducky said:


> Fished this morning from 6 until 12 and only had one bite early on too waters. Almost zero bait and when you did find it they didn't have a care in the world. Water was ok and improving
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Almost the same as mine, I fished from about 5:45 till 9:15 with plastics and croaker, not a bite. 2 co-workers were there with me and two of their buddies, 1 guy caught 4 or 5 on 51/52 red/white, one more caught 1 on a fly, the other two left early to find more bait and caught some smaller ones on a spoon.

Water wasn't bad color, but its been much better. Pretty chilly too.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks like tomorrow may be the day...


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Yup tomorrow or this afternoon. To bad to I burned my only kitchen pass for this weekend today 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

here ya go.....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mccain said:


> here ya go.....


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

wont be able to sleep tonite......like the nite b4 xmas


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

mccain said:


> wont be able to sleep tonite......like the nite b4 xmas


Thats how i am right now haha.. cant wait

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

sure looks fishie and the green is getting closer


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

jpayne said:


> I went to surfside. Terrible. Period. Not a single fish. Water was dirty in most places and some decent water in others. Not ideal anywhere. Bait wasn't nervous. But I didn't wait it out because I had to work. I fished 7-10. Water was pretty nippy and wind was blowing good. Water was way out too. Never seen the surf that low.


That's how you keep the crowds away! :rotfl:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

if you go look at the cam. the waders in the second pic I posted are catching


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Be there tomorrow loaded for bear, errr I mean trout...


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Late bite in Surfside. Fish caught by SLP this morning on working birds. My buddy stayed in SS and just finished around 3. He killed them. Left them biting. Topwater. He said trout were gorging on shrimp. Shrimp all in their mouths. Should be on tomorrow.


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

61st pier live cam. Glassy and green water at the piers edge. Im gonna fish the pier lights tonight and wade the surf in the morning










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Was on the water at Surfside by 6:30am this morning (Fri) and out by 3:30pm. It started out slow but the action picked up as the day went on. Caught several trout over 20" and numerous 15"-18" trout. The bigger fish were caught in the afternoon in dirty water. All fish were released but I caught a solid limit and then some.

Birds were diving on large schools of shrimp. Large herds of mullet were roaming around.

I caught all of my fish in the first major gut, behind most of the fishermen, who were all out fishing the second gut. Keep your eyes open and watch for the zone where most of the bait are hanging out. 

Fish were caught on 1/16 oz Lil John's.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

habanerojooz said:


> Was on the water at Surfside by 6:30am this morning (Fri) and out by 3:30pm. It started out slow but the action picked up as the day went on. Caught several trout over 20" and numerous 15"-18" trout. The bigger fish were caught in the afternoon in dirty water. All fish were released but I caught a solid limit and then some.
> 
> Birds were diving on large schools of shrimp. Large herds of mullet were roaming around.
> 
> ...


Good report. Thanks


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

Bout to head out to jamaica beach. Will report back when dons

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Heading out now. Water temp looks to be 75 right now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Stayed tuned. Don't think the bite will be same as yesterday. Hopefully they eat good early.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm sneaking out now. Wife is going to be mad but it's easier to ask for forgiveness then permission. Lol good luck everyone look for me in SS red dodge 1500

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

7:30 no bites since 6 on tops or tails. No one around ke has had any action either. Hoping for a little later bite

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Sitting here staring out the window....thinking of yesterday and today's lucky crew out there in the water. This is how it went down yesterday....

Shrimp were everywhere, water was a little off colored by mid-day. I could see herds of mullet but they were not nervous. The predators (birds and fish) seemed to ignore the mullet because of the shrimp bounty.

I had zero blowups on Super Spook in the AM. Switched to soft plastics. Slow action in the early morning had me experimenting with different retrieves, color, and bait size.

Started with Lil John's in the chicken color also threw DSL's also in several colors. Ended the day throwing and a 1/16 oz Lil John XL (opening night). The XL bait stood out both in size and shape and all of my better sized fish came on this bait. Started with my normal soft plastics retrieve and caught a few but it was slow. Experimentation and then more hookups clued me into a retrieve that they wanted for that day.

Yesterday, I got many more bites when I drug the Little John's across the bottom, with tiny twitches, very small pops, and sidearm sweeping pulls. Instead of hopping the bait up and down vertically in the water column, I was twitching/pulling/popping in more of a horizontal motion, keeping the bait close to, or in contact with, the bottom. I was working the bait in the lower 20% of the water column because I knew that the upper part of the column was full of shrimp and I wanted to offer something different. I could feel the sand ripples as I worked the bottom layer. The trout seemed to like it and they were sucking it up off the bottom.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Fished the surf in POC with no luck.


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

I've been fishing all my life and I've never seen anything like today. The water was perfect this morning. Flat and trout green. Bait around. We fished and fished and fished until an hour ago. Not a single fish to be caught. We moved around and fished around bait. Nothing. Terrible day for us at least. The wind picked up a little before noon but the water was still decent. Not sure what happened. I'm sure some people did well. Not us


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

jpayne said:


> I've been fishing all my life and I've never seen anything like today. The water was perfect this morning. Flat and trout green. Bait around. We fished and fished and fished until an hour ago. Not a single fish to be caught. We moved around and fished around bait. Nothing. Terrible day for us at least. The wind picked up a little before noon but the water was still decent. Not sure what happened. I'm sure some people did well. Not us


I went by boat at daylight in POC and didn't lose a croaker in about an hour, so went to wade a shoreline instead. Lots of boats moving around early, not a good sign.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

tunchistheman said:


> Fished the surf in POC with no luck.


Thanks for posting this, now my wife may believe me that it wasn't just her terrible guide, lol. I just think it's still too early and cool for a consistent surf bite.


----------



## mac8111 (Jun 20, 2016)

Some guys at Billings Bait in Corpus had a fantastic box of trout from the surf.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

They were there yesterday not today at surfside access #5....


----------



## thinshavings (May 11, 2010)

jpayne said:


> I've been fishing all my life and I've never seen anything like today. The water was perfect this morning. Flat and trout green. Bait around. We fished and fished and fished until an hour ago. Not a single fish to be caught. We moved around and fished around bait. Nothing. Terrible day for us at least. The wind picked up a little before noon but the water was still decent. Not sure what happened. I'm sure some people did well. Not us


Yup....my experience today too.
Started at access 3 and worked my way all the way toward the pass as I could.
Nothing.
Water looked perfect.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

thinshavings said:


> Yup....my experience today too.
> Started at access 3 and worked my way all the way toward the pass as I could.
> Nothing.
> Water looked perfect.


Same here. Ice Cream without the cream.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

habanerojooz said:


> Sitting here staring out the window....thinking of yesterday and today's lucky crew out there in the water. This is how it went down yesterday....
> 
> Shrimp were everywhere, water was a little off colored by mid-day. I could see herds of mullet but they were not nervous. The predators (birds and fish) seemed to ignore the mullet because of the shrimp bounty.
> 
> ...


Saw no shrimp today. Ice Cream conditions but no trout.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Could have walked from SLP to Surfside on the rafts of mullet this morning. No shrimp and no trout.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

wow. i don't feel so bad after reading all of this. zero for me as well at lower west surf.


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

High pressure dome sitting right on top of us????


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

WOW...I thought the trout would fire off following this last front...I took the bathtub conditions to look at the well heads out in state waters...You would have been comfortable in a 8' inflatable dinghy out on the pond Saturday morning...This is why I save my sand trout that I catch in the fall...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mccain said:


> wow. i don't feel so bad after reading all of this. zero for me as well at lower west surf.


If you didn't catch them Bro...They weren't there


----------



## slicksurf (Aug 17, 2005)

Got 'em in SS Saturday. Slow and steady all afternoon. Released a fat 25" and a 23". Pic is my buddy's and my stringers. Water was sandy green and almost no bait.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Neighbor fished seawall yesterday, from dawn till dusk, said it looked great, had bait, but just very few fish.

Seems like the few people catching fish were in very specific areas and 500 yards away, had none.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

slicksurf said:


> Got 'em in SS Saturday. Slow and steady all afternoon. Released a fat 25" and a 23". Pic is my buddy's and my stringers. Water was sandy green and almost no bait.


When you say afternoon, when was the bite? I'm just curious. I know morning wasn't good, and knew they would. Start biting at some point. Just trying to prove a few things together for next time...

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## slicksurf (Aug 17, 2005)

We fished from noon until 5PM. Pretty much a fish about every 30 minutes. Had a pretty good flurry around 5PM and nailed the big ones around 4PM. Water was sandy so we used shrimp.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info! 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

slicksurf said:


> We fished from noon until 5PM. Pretty much a fish about every 30 minutes. Had a pretty good flurry around 5PM and nailed the big ones around 4PM. Water was sandy so we used shrimp.


Where at SS???


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Fished SLP surf Friday and Saturday morning. One trout each day. A lot of fishermen out shoulder to shoulder.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Easy two man limits in West Matagorda Bay on Saturday morning but the bite didn't turn on until 10:00am.

TH


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

It could get right this weekend. Who's watching it?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Drundel said:


> It could get right this weekend. Who's watching it?


Sunday & Monday morning look good thus far :fish: I'm trapped Sunday with a bunch of Muthas


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I may be cruising the beach front in the kayak sunday morning.


----------

